# BattleStar Galactica Tonight 3/10



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Is listed in my DirecTivo as 90 minutes long, rather than the usual 60. But more interestingly, the SciFi Friday repeats after it are scheduled 2 minutes after the half hour, so BG might actually be 92 minutes long.

I've already told my TiVo to pad for an extra five minutes on the end.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Just as a note... I see it listed as scheduled to run 92minutes.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

MirclMax said:


> Just as a note... I see it listed as scheduled to run 92minutes.


I had some weirdness on my DTivo in Cali. My 7 pm recording was listed as "partial" being only 1:29 minutes long. When I saw that, I had my DTivo record the 10:32 pm one as well and pad it to start early and end late. When I watched the 7 pm all the way thru, it got cut off a few minutes before the end.  Luckily, the padded 10:32 showing was fine and I caught the ending.

Perhaps this a bug due to a last minute schedule change or something along those lines. In the EPG, it does show the 7 pm showing ending at 8:32 pm.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> I had some weirdness on my DTivo in Cali. My 7 pm recording was listed as "partial" being only 1:29 minutes long. When I saw that, I had my DTivo record the 10:32 pm one as well and pad it to start early and end late. When I watched the 7 pm all the way thru, it got cut off a few minutes before the end.  Luckily, the padded 10:32 showing was fine and I caught the ending.


Well, I didn't get those last two minutes. Care to share?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Malibyte said:


> Well, I didn't get those last two minutes. Care to share?


Best to discuss it at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290926&page=1&pp=30, not here. For those who hit the weirdness too, just catch the rerun on Monday to see the last bit for youself.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Had to use the 2nd TiVo I set up in my kid's room to record it again (this time with a 3-minute pad)...it conflicts with "24" on Monday night here out West, which is what my bedroom TiVo will be recording.


----------



## rumbarrel (Apr 15, 2002)

For anyone who may have missed the final minutes of the season finale...go to this site:

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/downloads/podcast/

Apparently, SCIFI must have known that many people missed it due to it going past the half hour a little and posted a link on this page to a streaming clip of the final couple minutes.


----------

